# WIndows 10 can't see BIOS while using Dedicated GPU



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2015)

Howdy lads.

I'm having an odd issue here with Win 10 which involves the pc booting without seeing anything prior to signing into an account!

So when I want to access the BIOS I can't see the boot image but I can press the DEL key to get into the BIOS but I can't see anything!

I can see it when I use the integrated Graphics instead which is a bit odd!

Why would this be happening lads?!?!


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like a form of fastboots been enabled, does MSI have any "Reboot To UEFI" equivalent?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 7, 2015)

I have disabled Fast boot and MSI fast boot from the BIOS and it still happens!
MSI has a Fast Boot app which always me to turn on or off the fast boot option and also has an option to enter BIOS but it just ends up showing a blank screen again 

Am I the only one who is having this issue?! :L


----------



## armoredrat (Aug 13, 2015)

plug the hdmi or vga to motherboard or use dgpu without motherboard connection.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 13, 2015)

The BIOS/UEFI has no relation to what OS you're using. You should be able to access BIOS/UEFI even if there is no HDD/SSD attached (menaing you also have no OS).

Either the board is dud or you have some option set that doesn't display anything on boot. Press F1, Esc or Del during powerup of the system, you should get the BIOS/UEFI menu that way...


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 13, 2015)

If your using a TV make sure things are not going out of range when trying to enter bios.

Had a simler issue with my TV where it would basically go out of range when trying to get into bios because TV was set to auto aspect ratio.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> The BIOS/UEFI has no relation to what OS you're using. You should be able to access BIOS/UEFI even if there is no HDD/SSD attached (menaing you also have no OS).
> 
> Either the board is dud or you have some option set that doesn't display anything on boot. Press F1, Esc or Del during powerup of the system, you should get the BIOS/UEFI menu that way...



But fast boot will stop you getting in to the bios and leaves 2 ways to get in to it one being though the OS the other by a bios reset.

Fast boot can disable the keys that allow you to enter the bios,  as i said above there is 2 ways, in fact it warns me of this when selecting it.

If i removed the boot drive to this system i am on now i would not be able to get in to the bios unless i reset the bios.



> I can press the DEL key to get into the BIOS but I can't see anything!



That sounds really odd.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 13, 2015)

Nothing I try does anything sadly :/ I can get into BIOS easily by pressing the DEL key but like I said, I actually can't see anything while the dedicated graphics is the source :L But once I connect the HDMI cable to the onboard graphics I can see the BIOS no problem!

Like what on earth is going on!!! I have never heard or faced this issue ever so I just don't know what to do at all now :L

Onboard GPU sees the entire boot phrase and the dedicated GPU only sees the windows login section?!?! Oh dear ^^


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Onboard GPU sees the entire boot phrase and the dedicated GPU only sees the windows login section?!?! Oh dear ^^



It is becuase of the onboard GPU is first boot device and has not been disabled. Totally normal. Most boards will turn off integrated video when a discrete card is installed, but if you can swap and see, then obviously it is not disabled.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 13, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Nothing I try does anything sadly :/ I can get into BIOS easily by pressing the DEL key but like I said, I actually can't see anything while the dedicated graphics is the source :L But once I connect the HDMI cable to the onboard graphics I can see the BIOS no problem!
> 
> Like what on earth is going on!!! I have never heard or faced this issue ever so I just don't know what to do at all now :L
> 
> Onboard GPU sees the entire boot phrase and the dedicated GPU only sees the windows login section?!?! Oh dear ^^



This issue is common in Hackintoshes with a dGPU.

There should be a setting for integrated graphics with options PEG and IGD. I think PEG enables the dGPU and supposedly disables iGPU, but I'm not sure. All I know is that I needed to set to IGD, which is supposedly for iGPUs, when I installed Yosemite without my R7 265 in the system, but I can still see the BIOS screen just fine, and if I swap the display output from the card to HD 4600, it recognizes instantly even on PEG.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks lads I will have to give this a go when I get back onto to the pc and hopefully this will clear things up ^^

I did have it disabled but perhaps it was enabled once Windows 10 was installed?????


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 22, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks lads I will have to give this a go when I get back onto to the pc and hopefully this will clear things up ^^
> 
> I did have it disabled but perhaps it was enabled once Windows 10 was installed?????


Did you ever fix this issue? I am having the same issue right now


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 22, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> Did you ever fix this issue? I am having the same issue right now


Go to your BIOS and disable the integrated GPU (or set it to show picture on dGPU first)


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 22, 2022)

It doesn't work, also I can't see the BIOS when the gpu is plugged in even while connected to the onboard graphics, I litteraly have to disconnect the GPU to even be able to see the bios on the integrated gpu

My Graphics Card has Dual BIOS, One for Gaming and another for Mining. The mining one shows me the BIOS but it's all pink



http://imgur.com/a/7AW8JFo


Does this BIOS look legit and normal?


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> It doesn't work, also I can't see the BIOS when the gpu is plugged in even while connected to the onboard graphics, I litteraly have to disconnect the GPU to even be able to see the bios on the integrated gpu
> 
> My Graphics Card has Dual BIOS, One for Gaming and another for Mining. The mining one shows me the BIOS but it's all pink
> 
> ...


Can you install the drivers? I think your GPU might be broken.


----------



## The King (Dec 23, 2022)

Sometimes this problem can be sorted by using a different HDMI port on the back of the card.

On a few of my cards I cant see the BIOS screen unless I have the HDMI cable connected to the bottom most port on the back of the card.

So make sure to try all the ports on the back of the GPU.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Dec 23, 2022)

The King said:


> Sometimes this problem can be sorted by using a different HDMI port on the back of the card.
> 
> On a few of my cards I cant see the BIOS screen unless I have the HDMI cable connected to the bottom most port on the back of the card.
> 
> So make sure to try all the ports on the back of the GPU.


I believe this is what fixed this issue for me years ago... Certainly give this a try as weird as it sounds!


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Can you install the drivers? I think your GPU might be broken.


Yes, I can still drivers and play games on it, I know it's not broken because device manager and MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z detecs it



The King said:


> Sometimes this problem can be sorted by using a different HDMI port on the back of the card.
> 
> On a few of my cards I cant see the BIOS screen unless I have the HDMI cable connected to the bottom most port on the back of the card.
> 
> So make sure to try all the ports on the back of the GPU.


I already tried HDMI and DVA they both give the same exact problem


----------



## The King (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> I already tried HDMI and DVA they both give the same exact problem


Sorry missed the part where you said there was a mining BIOS and gaming BIOS.

Have you  tried both CSM and UEFI options in the BIOS when using the on board graphics to enter the BIOS?

GPU and RAM Clocks are showing 0 because windows will not load the AMD drivers with mining or modded BIOS has it will fail the windows driver signature detection.

You can try patching the drivers or if you not mining flash a proper / original BIOS with UEFI support. I can't help with that but others on here may be able to.
@Imperator @eidairaman1


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

The King said:


> Sorry missed the part where you said there was a mining BIOS and gaming BIOS.
> 
> Have you  tried both CSM and UEFI options in the BIOS when using the on board graphics to enter the BIOS?
> 
> ...


I never mined, I bought this card from a miner though. Do you think he modded the Gaming BIOS? Because that screenshot is from me using the Gaming BIOS.


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> Does this BIOS look legit and normal?


It seems that the picture you posted is from a mining BIOS.
This is the one you know it was used for mining purposes ?


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Imperator said:


> It seems that the picture you posted is from a mining BIOS.
> This is the one you know it was used for mining purposes ?


It is the Gaming BIOS, I switched the switch to Gaming BIOS on my GPU


----------



## qubit (Dec 23, 2022)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I believe this is what fixed this issue for me years ago... Certainly give this a try as weird as it sounds!


Indeed, that bottom port is the master port where the card doesn't activate all of them without the driver loaded. I therefore have my primary monitor connected to it.


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> It is the Gaming BIOS, I switched the switch to Gaming BIOS on my GPU


I think the guy I bought it from definitely did something to the Gaming BIOS and modified it

Can you help me flash the original Gaming BIOS?


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

OK, from the picture you posted earlier i can confirm that something is not right at that BIOS
Save it using the button from GPU-z and post it here and let me take a look at it


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Imperator said:


> OK, from the picture you posted earlier i can confirm that something is not right at that BIOS
> Save it using the button from GPU-z and post it here and let me take a look at it


Ok

Is it this?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 23, 2022)

I had the same issue after switching GPU's.
I think turning off secure boot fixed it for me.


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

Now i can say for sure that your BIOS was modded:





The last 2 timings are identical


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Imperator said:


> Now i can say for sure that your BIOS was modded:
> View attachment 275787
> 
> The last 2 timings are identical


How can I fix it and go back to the original one?






Here are the pictures of my GPU


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

let me search for a match in TPU database
Because you attached the current BIOS i managed to identify the exact memory chip you have on it : Samsung FC
And now i can say i managed to find a BIOS for you :








						XFX RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1366 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						XFX RX 580 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1366 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Imperator said:


> let me search for a match in TPU database
> Because you attached the current BIOS i managed to identify the exact memory chip you have on it : Samsung FC
> And now i can say i managed to find a BIOS for you :
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like my GPU though


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

Please be so kind and do not take in consideration the pictures of the card.
When you will look inside the BIOS i provided you will see the details.
Those are important


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> That doesn't look like my GPU though


Disregard the image, it is a placeholder, the device id, subsystem id, ram brand/type is what determines what will work and what will not.


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Imperator said:


> Please be so kind and do not take in consideration the pictures of the card.
> When you will look inside the BIOS i provided you will see the details.
> Those are important


Ok how do I install this BIOS?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> How can I fix it and go back to the original one?
> 
> View attachment 275789View attachment 275790
> Here are the pictures of my GPU


Your sticker does it say 1386 or 1366, it is blurred


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

AMD/ATi Flash Command Line (CMD) Syntax Mini Guide (WINDOWS)
					

This is a Mini Guide to using AMDVBFLASH/ATi Flash.  HAVE ONLY 1 CARD INSTALLED IN THE PC CASE, THE REST OUT OF THE CASE NOT HOOKED UP.  GET GPU-Z and look at your Device ID and Subsystem ID to the right, make a note of it, same with your clock speeds, ram size, ram brand Example Sapphire RX 580...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your sticker does it say 1386 or 1366, it is blurred


1386M



KvngSteven said:


> 1386M








KvngSteven said:


> That doesn't look like my GPU though


Are you sure this is the right BIOS? Because mines says 1386 not 1366



KvngSteven said:


> 1386M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found my GPU XFX GTS RX 580 XXX 8 GB Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database
How do I get the BIOS for it


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

The 2nd BIOS file i provided is the right one.
1366 and 1386 aren't mhz if you are looking at those numbers. 

Look at the end of details what card is the donor of the file :




Then look at the name of the card you have on the label you have on it


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

OMG! It worked! Thank you so much. I am so happy right now, I finally fixed this after several month thanks to you guys!.


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

Told ya

We try our best to provide the best help to our forum mates
Merry Christmas!


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Merry Christmas!

Hey, I am getting less performance now. My game FPS keeps dropping and the GPU usage jumps from 0% to 99% back and forth.



Imperator said:


> Told ya
> 
> We try our best to provide the best help to our forum mates
> Merry Christmas!


Help


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

In order to have a fully functional system - you have to remove the old drivers.
Do that by using DDU - display driver uninstaller.
Then reinstall the video driver again


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

I reinstalled the AMD drivers and click Factory Reset, is that not the same thing?


Imperator said:


> In order to have a fully functional system - you have to remove the old drivers.
> Do that by using DDU - display driver uninstaller.
> Then reinstall the video driver again


----------



## Imperator (Dec 23, 2022)

Nope, ofc not.
Please do the procedure recommended in DDU


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 23, 2022)

I did it, The FPS is definitely better and there arent any more stutters, but now my fans are louder but it's fine I guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2022)

KvngSteven said:


> I did it, The FPS is definitely better and there arent any more stutters, but now my fans are louder but it's fine I guess.


Thats normal, enjoy the card, Merry Christmas


----------



## KvngSteven (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank You, Happy Holidays!


----------

